# Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder



## INU.ID (11. April 2010)

*Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Er geht nur noch selten in die Schule, zieht sein Wissen aus dem  Internetz (u.a. Wikipedia), bezeichnet sich selbst als Nerd. Er hat 4  Programmierer engagiert, die er nur über das Internetz kennt, und in einem Moskauer Restaurant holt er hin und  wieder ein Kuvert mit Geldscheinen  ab. Er wurde zum vermeindlichen Millionär ohne das Kinderzimmer zu  verlassen. Hier ein Ausschnitt des Interviews zwischen SPON und Andrej, dem Erfinder von Chattroulette:



> Wildfremde werden zu Videochats  zusammengewürfelt, tun bizarre und obszöne Dinge - wer denkt sich so was  aus? Andrej Ternowskij, 17. Der Moskauer steckt hinter dem neuesten  Internethype namens Chatroulette. Jetzt wollen ihn Investoren mit Geld  überhäufen. SPIEGEL ONLINE traf ihn in seinem Kinderzimmer.*
> 
> SPIEGEL ONLINE:* Andrej, Du bist 17, gehst noch zur Schule. Wie  viel Taschengeld bekommst Du von Deinen Eltern?
> 
> ...


*Das ganze Interwiev:* 17-jähriger Chatroulette-Erfinder: "Mama, Papa, ich expandiere"


----------



## snajdan (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

warum hab ich nie solche ideen -.-


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Ich glaube die Ideen an sich sind weniger das Problem. Mit Sicherheit haben viele Menschen häufig gute Ideen, lassen sie aber aus verschiedenen Gründen (manchmal schon nach wenigen Sekunden) wieder "verfliegen". Andrej war mit Sicherheit nicht der Erste dem die Idee eines Zufalls-Chats durch den Kopf ging, aber er war scheinbar der erste der an der Idee festgehalten, und sie dann auch umgesetzt hat.

Als ich zb. vor ca. 15 Jahren mal aus Spaß einen befreundeten "Gas-Wasser-Schei*e" Monteur darum bat mir aus irgendwelchen Abfallprodukten einen Wasserkühler für eine CPU zu bauen (eigentlich nur weil mir in kurzer Zeit 2 oder 3 Lüfter kaputt gingen), welcher später einen ich glaube 166MHz (oder 133MHz?) Pentium kühlte, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht das Wasserkühlung in Heim-PCs mal so - bzw überhaupt - verbreitet wird.

Ich glaube fast jeder hat schon mal die eine oder andere eigentlich sehr gute Idee gehabt, hat sich dann aber - warum auch immer - einfach nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Und irgendwann, vielleicht Jahre später, kam dann ein Anderer, hatte die gleiche Idee, und hat es einfach "durchgezogen" bzw Massentauglich gemacht.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*



snajdan schrieb:


> warum hab ich nie solche ideen -.-



weil es eigendlich Schwachsinn ist?
...aber man sieht es gibt genug die so was gut finden; 
sonst wäre es ja nicht soviel "wert"


----------



## Morpheus1822 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Es ist aber schon krass, wenn dir deine Eltern 10.000 Dollar geben, damit du deine Seite im Web betreiben kannst. Also meine Eltern würden mir erstmal auf jeden Fall den Vogel zeigen. 

Naja er hatte Glück, man wird sehen ob sich sowas halten kann, das Prinzip ist ja eigentlich cool.^^


----------



## Pukka (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gy16ExwOmQ


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Wow, der ist echt clever. Der Typ hat Ahnung, kaum zu glauben dass der erst 17 ist. Wünsch ihm viel Erfolg. 

Ich würde es so machen wie die Youtube-Erfinder und alles für viele Millionen verscheuern. Allein schon weil Chatroulette mich nicht die Bohne interessiert.


----------



## Rotax (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Gute Ideen, Ehrgeiz und etwas Glück sind nunmal der Weg zu richtigem Reichtum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich würde es so machen wie die Youtube-Erfinder und alles für viele Millionen verscheuern. Allein schon weil Chatroulette mich nicht die Bohne interessiert.


 
Genau, noch ist die Blase am Wachsen, doch bald platzt sie und wech ist alles, also schnell den Kram zu Geld machen und sich den nächsten Kram ausdenken.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

gute idee hin oder her! ich gönne es ihm zwar, aber vielleicht liegt der reichtum auch nur an den vielen idioten die bei chartroulette mitmachen. für so einen müll hätte ich gar keine zeit, geschweige denn lust...

alleine dieser name! 

das south park video ist aber zum schreien komisch. xDD



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wow, der ist echt clever. Der Typ hat Ahnung.


im gegensatz zu dir.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Chatroulette finde ich klasse nutz das selber ab und zu.

Nur was mich nervt es sollte eine are ***** Filter geben. Es gibt das Millionen die ihren ***** in die Cam halten und sich freudig einen runter holen. Sry aber es ist leider so... . Aber ich muss sagen man trifft auch coole leute. Letzten eine Kiffen Hardcore Mohser getroffen und haben über Muke uns Unterhalten. 

Und Hut ab von denn kleinen Bekommt nicht jeder 17 nerd hin^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> leute. Letzten eine Kiffen Hardcore Mohser


was'n das?


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

leider ist es heute sehr schwer irgendwas komplett neues zu erfinden, weil es schon so vieles gibt...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Einen Kiffenden Hradcore Mosher getroffen...

kiffen kennst du sicherlich...
Moshen Link: (einer meine Lieblings Bands^^)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_1WWJhQGbE
Bei 1.34/3.17 sieht man die !
Und die Leute die in denn zwei kreisen sind sind Mosher und das ganze heißt Moshpit.
Am besten Moshen kann man zu einen breakdown ^^


----------



## zcei (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Haha, der Typ ist geil: Ich geh selten zur Schule, ich hab Wikipedia^^ Der sollte sein Teil an Google verkaufen, dann braucht er nicht zur Schule. Aber wenn der Hype weg ist und er nicht verkauft hat, wäre er wieder arm^^


----------



## MARIIIO (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Er sollte chatroulette noch behalten, wird sicher noch wachsen. jetzt zu verkaufen wäre Schwachfug...


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Ja, Ideen muss man haben- und umsetzen!

Einer aus meiner Schule hat etwa das "Second Web" The Second Web | A Whole New World Wide Web! erfunden, damit hat er auch ein paar hunderttausend Euro gemacht, war zwar am Ende nicht erfolgreich aber eine Weile sind die Domains ganz gut weggegangen und er hat das ganze dann auch noch gewinnbringend verkauft



> Haha, der Typ ist geil: Ich geh selten zur Schule, ich hab Wikipedia^^ Der sollte sein Teil an Google verkaufen, dann braucht er nicht zur Schule. Aber wenn der Hype weg ist und er nicht verkauft hat, wäre er wieder arm^^


 
Im Nachhinein betrachtet hat mir Wikipedia wohl auch mehr beigebracht als die Schule...


----------



## Wadde (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

vielleicht in Gold investieren, ein Teil des Geldes und/oder auch auf ein Sparbuch legen.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Erfolg ist Glück, man kann natürlich noch andere Sachen ins Netz integrieren, aber so dumm ist die Menschheit noch nicht das dauert noch. Ich weiss nicht wohin das noch gehen soll, das hat irgendwie damit angefangen das es aufeinmal Webcams gab. Und den Leuten es nicht mehr reichte zu telefonieren. Ich persönlich finde so ne Kacke nervt gewaltig , dieser ganze scheiss wie Facebook dieses hier usw. Das ist einfach nur noch affig, was die Leute gut finden.


----------



## Hackman (12. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

Ich kann gar nicht glauben, dass es vor Chatroulette noch keinen Random-Videochat gab. Es war alles schon da: Random Chats via omegle.com, Videochats via Stickam, Blog TV und wie sie alle heißen. Und keiner ist zuvor auf die Idee gekommen da einen Random Button einzubauen?


----------



## robsta (14. April 2010)

*AW: Interview mit dem 17-jährigen Chatroulette-Erfinder*

ich habe da mal reingeschaut lol da sieht man nur Dicke Eier


----------

